# How does RY work?



## Erica08 (May 20, 2009)

If you breed recessive yellows together will you only get recessive yellows in the litter or will other things crop up?


----------



## Rain4stgem (Jan 3, 2010)

I'm still learning so don't take my word for it, but if I understand correct it depends on what other genes the adults carry. I just got a little ry doe from a lilac doe, and a ry buck. I was thinking about breeding father to daughter when she's old enough and see what happens.

Technically she carries a/a (non-agouti/black) b/b (chocolate) D/d (blue dilutes) and got the E/e (recessive yellow) from her mother if I understand right, not to mention what ever else her mother may have had that I don't know about yet. Then her father is ?/a, B/?, d/d and e/e, and who knows what else. 
So I would guess I would get more yellow than not, but maybe black, blue or chocolate thrown in as well if the buck has the right "a" and "b" genes, or even something totally random from genes I have yet to identify. Please anyone correct me if I'm wrong. Both also carry marked genes, so I imagine there's a chance I could get white color blotched mice too.


----------



## contraria (Nov 9, 2009)

ee + ee = ee

so yes, to RY to gether and you will get a holl RY litter.

if the father or mother is A or A^y based they will get sooty yellow pops.
if the pops are a based, they can be sooty, but not as much as an A or A^y based wood.

ee dd = light yellow.
ee pp = pink eyed yellow
ee bb = brown sooty yellow
ee bb dd = light sooty yellow 
ee bb pp = pink eyed sooty yellow 
ee dd pp = light pink eyed yellow
ee bb dd pp = light sooty pink eyed yellow

or, that they wood be in theory, YR is so rare that this combinations ar not jet dokumentet.
most see posted RY mice are in fact.: A^y c^chc^ch mice :?


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

We recently discussed recessive yellow and how it works at length on my forum. If you want I can PM you the link.


----------



## contraria (Nov 9, 2009)

Jack Garcia said:


> We recently discussed recessive yellow and how it works at length on my forum. If you want I can PM you the link.


can I get the link allso?


----------



## nanette37 (Feb 1, 2010)

contraria said:


> Jack Garcia said:
> 
> 
> > We recently discussed recessive yellow and how it works at length on my forum. If you want I can PM you the link.
> ...


i would also like the link please haha


----------



## Rain4stgem (Jan 3, 2010)

Ditto, please send me the link Jack. Thanks


----------

